# Fuel Range not accurately reporting mileage left



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Your number will vary depending on the economy you're getting with the angle of the pedal and load on engine. Expect that number to constantly change. And probably not accurate. My 17 does the same thing. 

If you have an android phone and an obd2 bluetooth dongle. Torque app will give you a better reading on your phone.


----------



## Premier17 (May 20, 2017)

^^ What he said. The fuel range is a complete estimate, or "guess" on how many miles you can drive given the average fuel economy you had achieved over a certain period of time. As your gas mileage fluctuates, so will your range. For example, if I've had a week I've been driving city only and have averaged 30 MPG I may have a 300 mile range on a full tank. If I had been driving all highway and averaged 40+ MPG over a period of time, the fuel range may be 500+ miles.


----------



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

ajb62787 said:


> I have a '17 Cruze which has been dealing with an issue for a couple weeks where the fuel range is not accurately reading the actual mileage left. I started my car last night after work and saw that the mileage remaining was 243 Miles. I put it into Drive after about 10 seconds of idiling and saw it drop to 197 Miles only for it to jump to 261 Miles after about 20-30 seconds of driving. Does my vehicle need to be re-calibrated or could it be fixed naturally over time?



The jumping around is awfully sporadic. My car does not jump to this extreme. It's a much more gradual correction as I drive.

Do you have the base or upgraded cluster? I have the upgraded color one. I wonder if the base ones jump around and the color ones are smoother?


----------

